# United States Tax Withholding W-8BIN



## Fero (31 December 2008)

Hi all,

I am opening a U.S. trading account and am a bit confused in filling out the Certificate of Foreign Status of Beneficial Owner for United States Tax Withholding (form W-8BEN).

Do i tick the box 9a in part 2 (Claim of Tax Treaty Benefits (if applicable)) I checked around a few websites and some people say leave section 2 blank and others say to tick 9a.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Fero


----------

